

Critizen - stockstickity

Found this new social app, has massive potential, its called Critizen and seems to be a Reddit beater with a little more gameification and focus on the user. Its at www.citizen.com
======
jayturley
FTFY: [https://www.critizen.com](https://www.critizen.com)

